# Small follies told to D/R again



## lettuce (Jul 9, 2004)

Hello

I was just wondering if this has happened to anyone else. (In other words am I normal?)

Went on thursday to see how many follies I had and only had 6 all 10mm or under. So they have told me to stop stimming and to D/R again for 2 weeks then another scan and then stimm again on 450 iu of menopur. (was on 150 iu) Was very shocked by this as am only 27 and bloods were all fine and I do not have any problems. (No POCOS, no Endemetrious,and had a clear lap & dye) or so I thought. (Having ICSI due to DH). So if it does not work this time it is game over  . 

Could anyone shed any light on to what I could have done to make such tiny follies??

Lettuce


----------



## lettuce (Jul 9, 2004)

Sorry to bother you all again. But does anyone have any ideas

Lettuce


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi Lettuce,

I am sorry that I don't know the answer, but when my follies were small they just let me stimm a bit longer (3 further days) and they then became big enough. I was already on 200iu of puregon so they didn't want me to increase the dosage (I had 8 follies).

I wasn't aware that you could stop stimming, D/R and tehn start stimming again but you never know and I am sure Ruth will be able to answer that one for you.

Hope everything turns out okay for you.

Nat xx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Because there are only 6 it sounds like they have decided that it would be better to get you back to the down regulated stage and then start stimulation again rather than going any further and then having to start all over again. It means you haven't used so many drugs and works out cheaper in the long run. By restarting at this early stage it saves the horrible situation of having to abandon a cycle later on which is a whole lot worse. I think this is very good forward thinking on their behalf.

Ruth


----------



## lettuce (Jul 9, 2004)

Ruth & Natalie

Thank you both for your replys. I now feel much better about things and more "normal". I think because we need ICSI I thought I would just sail through the treatment and have no probs.

Back down to earth with a bump

Lettuce


----------



## rach.uk (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi, i am only 26 and have not problems our infertility is due to MF but i had the same problems with the stimulation drugs they just didnt work.  My first cycle was abandoned due to poor response and i have been on the top dose of 6 ampules for the other two cycles which have been slow to work.  My clinic said they didnt know why i didnt respond but some people just dont get on with the drug.  I agree with Ruth that this is much better than abandoning and having to start from scratch as this is a nightmare.

Good luck, i hope it works out this time.

Rachel


----------

